# FORMULA R/C Carpet Fun Run



## Howler (Oct 31, 2002)

Hello On-road racing fans! We'd like to invite you to our event coming up on the 8th of March. It's looking to be one heck of a good time, so we hope to see you there. Any questions, please contact us at our Facebook page under "Formula R/C". Thanks for your time!


----------



## Howler (Oct 31, 2002)

For video of the track..."Formula R/C" at Facebook. TY


----------

